# Topics > General topics and testing > Testing >  Hello, World!

## Airicist

At Monday, December 10, 2012, launched PRAI - Portal of Robotics and Artificial Intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa traffic rank in world

19.12.2012 10,090,997 
09.01.2013  6,346,088
11.01.2013  6,345,313
12.01.2013  6,343,246
13.01.2013  6,341,919
14.01.2013  6,334,199
15.01.2013  7,860,356
16.01.2013  7,874,983
17.01.2013 7,873,581
18.01.2013 7,873,220            
19.01.2013 7,872,403    
20.01.2013 7,869,118
21.01.2013 7,861,115
22.01.2013 7,860,468
23.01.2013 7,875,493
24.01.2013 7,875,857
25.01.2013 7,876,641
26.01.2013 9,502,097
27.01.2013 9,498,256
28.01.2013 9,489,886
29.01.2013 9,491,182
30.01.2013 9,508,629
31.01.2013 9,510,249
01.02.2013 9,509,935
03.02.2013 9,512,139
04.02.2013 9,502,744
05.02.2013 9,501,814
06.02.2013 9,518,095
07.02.2013 9,516.123
08.02.2013 9,513,137
09.02.2013 9,510,428
10.02.2013 9,501,611
11.02.2013 9,489,037
12.02.2013 9,488,170
13.02.2013 9,502,038
14.02.2013 9,497,905
15.02.2013 9,494,253
16.02.2013 9,488,136
17.02.2013 9,479,533
18.02.2013 9,466,582
19.02.2013 9,463,598
20.02.2012 9,476,716
21.02.2012 9,468,310
22.02.2012 9,466,200
23.02.2012 9,465,981
24.02.2012 9,463,831
07.03.2012 9,376,509
08.03.2012 9,375,996
09.03.2012 9,379,119
12.02.2013 9,378,478
17.03.2013 7,643,068
19.03.2013 7,641,652
19.04.2013 7,443,529
20.04.2013 7,437,504
26.04.2013 7,394,192
27.04.2013 7,387,087
29.04.2013 7,384,016
01.05.2013 7,364,267
03.05.2013 7,283,294
04.05.2013 7,273,997
06.05.2013 7,267,367
07.05.2013 7,247,393
09.05.2013 6,481,162
10.05.2013 6,479,088
12.05.2013 5,856,568
14.05.2013 5,847,405
15.05.2013 5,831,994
16.05.2013 5,830,396
20.05.2013 5,236,409
21.05.2013 5,222,793
22.05.2013 5,207,352
23.05.2013 5,030,334
24.05.2013 5,027,557
25.05.2013 5,020,930
26.05.2013 5,020,153
27.05.2013 5,017,694
28.05.2013 4,876,016
29.05.2013 4,856,733
30.05.2013 4,845,224
03.06.2013 4,687,424
04.06.2013 4,672,561
05.06.2013 4,663,215
06.06.2013 4,662,014
06.07.2013 4,319,624
07.07.2013 3,960,861
08.07.2013 3,954,992
09.07.2013 3,949,654
10.07.2013 3,943,153
15.07.2013 3,479,539 
16.07.2013 3,459,514
17.07.2013 3,457,067
18.07.2013 3,454,260
20.07.2013 3,257,742
23.07.2013 3,091,120 
25.07.2013 2,909,512 
27.07.2013 2,738,442 
28.07.2013 2,639,970 
31.07.2013 2,546,901 
01.08.2013 2,416,332 
02.08.2013 2,255,888 
03.08.2013 2,160,925 
06.08.2013 2,101,642
07.08.2013 2,018,898
08.08.2013 2,000,978
10.08.2013 1,933,173 
11.08.2013 1,889,720 
12.08.2013 1,838,665 
22.10.2013    911,538
22.10.2013    901,953
31.10.2013    784,819 
01.11.2013    755,227 
02.11.2013    728,196 
03.11.2013    687,136 
04.11.2013    680,141
04.11.2013    671,934 
05.11.2013    649,242 
08.11.2013    627,302 
10.11.2013    604,837 
11.11.2013    592,646 
11.11.2013    590,510 
13.11.2013    578,248 
16.11.2013    565,750
17.11.2013    552,340 
18.11.2013    547,039 
18.11.2013    545,492 
19.11.2013    539,736 
21.11.2013    533,039 
22.11.2013    522,303 
23.11.2013    504,687 
24.11.2013    499,339 
25.11.2013    489,677 
28.11.2013    487,748 
29.11.2013    487,070 
01.12.2013    486,498 
02.12.2013    476,794
03.12.2013    467,942
03.12.2013    463,417 
07.12.2013    449,190 
08.12.2013    444,921 
09.12.2013    444,477 
09.12.2013    440,612 
10.12.2013    440,506
12.12.2013    437,228
15.12.2013    433,460
28.12.2013    430,563
29.12.2013    429,775
31.12.2013    429,547
04.01.2014    428,601
27.01.2014    418,242
28.01.2014    413,988
30.01.2014    410,344

----------


## Airicist

Alexa traffic rank in world

10.01.2015 - 390,724
11.01.2015 - 390,321
12.01.2015 - 390,145
16.01.2015 - 389,500
22.09.2015 - 384,408
23.09.2015 - 382,339
24.09.2015 - 373,885
26.09.2015 - 368,672
27.09.2015 - 364,129
29.09.2015 - 356,400
01.10.2015 - 339,730
03.10.2015 - 333,103
04.10.2015 - 333,001
05.10.2015 - 325,625
06.10.2015 - 324,472
07.10.2015 - 322,627
08.10.2015 - 320,169
09.10.2015 - 318,487
10.10.2015 - 313,839
11.10.2015 - 310,122
16.10.2015 - 306,538
17.10.2015 - 303,677
18.10.2015 - 302,779
19.10.2015 - 302,558
08.11.2015 - 301,797
09.11.2015 - 300,453
28.05.2015 - 298,213
29.05.2015 - 292,888
30.05.2016 - 287,358
03.06.2016 - 286,863
12.06.2016 - 286,532
13.06.2016 - 282,344
14.06.2016 - 279,895
05.05.2020 - 262,023
06.10.2021 - 260,950
09.10.2021 - 259,905
13.10.2021 - 259,864
15.10.2021 - 257,900
16.10.2021 - 251,343
29.10.2021 - 244,273
02.11.2021 - 242,725
02.05.2022 - 478,522 final

End of Service Notice
We retired Alexa.com on May 1, 2022, after more than two decades of helping you find, reach, and convert your digital audience. Thank you for making us your go-to resource for content research, competitive analysis, keyword research, and so much more.

----------


## Airicist

Traffic rank in USA

13.08.2015    702,856
21.08.2015    665,209
22.08.2015    664,407
30.08.2015    657,005
31.08.2015    654,372
28.09.2016    606,398
29.09.2016    543,209
02.10.2016    536,935
25.01.2017    494,824
27.01.2017    466,410
28.01.2017    466,103
29.01.2017    463,544
30.01.2017    459,603
31.01.2017    415,590
01.02.2017    389,631
02.02.2017    389,538
05.02.2017    387,868
06.02.2017    385,474
07.02.2017    383,066
10.08.2020    161,448
22.08.2020    152,094
23.08.2020    150,343
24.08.2020    148,765
18.03.2021    146,269
19.03.2021    134,264
27.08.2021    126,512
29.08.2021    124,693
30.08.2021    110,946
01.09.2021    105,258
02.09.2021    100,065
03.09.2021     94,395
04.09.2021     93,998
05.09.2021     86,238
06.09.2021     85,503
07.09.2021     85,025
10.09.2021     83,195
11.09.2021     79,083
12.09.2021     78,177
13.09.2021     77,433
14.09.2021     76,566

----------


## Airicist

Traffic rank in UA

15.07.2013 42,734
19.07.2013 37,010
20.07.2013 32,561
23.07.2013 29,149
25.07.2013 26,390
27.07.2013 23,919
28.07.2013 22,424
31.07.2013 21,137
01.08.2013 19,364
02.08.2013 17,349
03.08.2013 16,377
10.08.2013 15,982
11.08.2013 15,915
12.08.2013 15,070
31.10.2013   8,079
01.11.2013   7,536
02.11.2013   6,994
03.11.2013   6,287
04.11.2013   6,216
05.11.2013   5,770
08.11.2013   5,309
10.11.2013   4,865
11.11.2013   4,640
11.11.2013   4,579
13.11.2013   4,321
17.11.2013   4,226
18.11.2013   4,089
18.11.2013   4,032
19.11.2013   3,869
21.11.2013   3,729
22.11.2013   3,679
23.11.2013   3,578
24.11.2013   3,420
25.11.2013   3,266
26.11.2013   3,239
27.11.2013   3,163
28.11.2013   3,028
03.12.2013   3,018
07.12.2013   3,001
08.12.2013   2,976
09.12.2013   2,970
09.12.2013   2,960

----------


## Airicist

Traffic rank in India

05.10.2021 - 96,485
06.10.2021 - 83,949
07.10.2021 - 83,867
08.10.2021 - 83,749
09.10.2021 - 83,699
10.10.2021 - 83,295
11.10.2021 - 82,670

----------


## Airicist

Traffic rank in Pakistan 

15.10.2021 - 56,526
02.11.2021 - 51,312
04.11.2021 - 45,813
06.11.2021 - 41,541
08.11.2021 - 40,937

----------

